
100 years ain't what it used to be - nreece
http://myeyesglazeover.blogspot.com/2008/02/100-years-aint-what-it-used-to-be.html
======
baha_man
You'd think someone writing about "editing, publishing, and the future of
journalism" would know the difference between "it's" and "its"...

